# Gutrune: Victim or Accomplice



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What do you think? Is Gutrune a naive victim, or does she suspect that Siegfried may already be committed to a woman?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ummm, guess I should have asked for explanation for the option "Other."


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Hard to say what Gutrune suspects. She's pretty quiet, except right after Siegfried returns from procuring Brunnhilde for Gunther, when she's anxious to know whether he's been faithful. But even after Brunnhilde publicly accuses Siegfried, Gutrune is willing to believe that he's been honorable, and she's genuinely devastated in the end to realize the truth of his past.

I'll give her "victim."


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

for a second I thought this was going to be another polemic #MeToo thread :lol:


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Victim, but also a fool, like everybody else except Brunnhilde, Hagen and Neidlinger.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Granate said:


> Victim, but also a fool, like everybody else except *Brunnhilde, Hagen and Neidlinger*.



Huh?????????


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

amfortas said:


> Huh?????????


Al Neidlinger, Hag Neidlinger's dad.


----------

